# Power strips



## Dego510

This may be a stupid question but I'll ask anyways.

Can I use any power strip or should I get one that has GFCI or a surge protector? What do you guys use?


----------



## kornphlake

Any powerstrip will do, GFCI is a little extra protection against electrocution. If you know how your house is wired it's more cost effective to put a GFCI outlet in each circuit so that the entire circuit is protected, depending on how many circuits you have you may only have to buy 3-4 GFCI outlets at ~$15 each and then any outlet in your house, including powerstrips are protected. I don't see any reason to use a surge protector, but I've never had every electronic device in my home destroyed by a power surge.

Whatever you're comfortable with will be fine, I dropped a fluorescent light fixture into my aquarium then after reaching in and retreiving it I realized I'd have been better off to unplug the light first. I didn't get shocked and neither the GFCI nor the circuit breaker was tripped, I tested each after the incident and found both to work reliably.


----------



## KaiserSousay

> I dropped a fluorescent light fixture into my aquarium then after reaching in and retreiving it


So, after you realised what just happened, how long did you shake :lol:
Power strips, multi headed extension cords, etc..they all do the job. The amp load on the stuff we use, pumps of a larger size excluded, is not excessive to make it a worry.


----------



## sleepy09

I would use an all metal powerstrip. I had an all plastic one BBQ on me one day. It just melted and started smoking. I didn't even have it overloaded, it had my pc and monitor plugged into it.

And as far as a GFCI plug, I have a brand new one that I bought and never used. My LFS guy told me that they are not that reliable and could pop for no reason. I didn't want that to happen on my tank when I wasn't home so I haven't used it.


----------



## Dego510

Thanks everyone. I'm just going to use a decent power strip and do my best to avoid water spills (or electrocution).


----------



## boredatwork

sleepy09 said:


> And as far as a GFCI plug, I have a brand new one that I bought and never used. My LFS guy told me that they are not that reliable and could pop for no reason. I didn't want that to happen on my tank when I wasn't home so I haven't used it.


That is really bad advice. I have never seen any legitimate reason to say GFCI receptacles are not reliable? I honestly don't think that an LFS employee should be the final say on that.

It is true that if you use one it can shut off anything plugged into it - but only when there is risk of shock or fire. So you decide: shut down or fire/shock. In reality both cases can be disastrous for your fish, but only one case is disastrous to you.

GFCI receptacles are appropriately more sensitive to electrical shorts, more so than a circuit breaker. In the proper application this is exactly the desired effect. However, they do not shut off for no reason. In new buildings, a GFCI outlet is required whenever the function of the outlet will be close to water. Most commonly this is a bathroom or kitchen. I don't want to say that they are necessary for a fish tank, but I wouldn't say that they are a bad thing either. Basically for an extra cost you are buying some insurance to minimize the chance that an electrical problem causes any harm. On the other hand how often do electrical problems occur? Probably not that often.

If you do end up installing a GFCI receptacle make sure you know what you are doing, because they are installed differently then a regular receptacle.


----------



## KaiserSousay

> they do not shut off for no reason


Not exactly true..if you put a gfci recepticle on a line that has a gf breaker, it will "pop" at any time, without reason..
You say you have a new recepticle, why not get a junction box and some wire and make your own ground fault extension cord. You could plug your power strip into it.


----------



## moneygetter1

8) I don't know about you but in the years I've been involved in the hobby I've found that water spills or splashes are almost impossible to completely avoid. (either by you or the fish) Tank leaks, filter leaks ect., don't get me started. That being said, why not err on the side of caution. There's a very good reason why the NEC requires GFCI outlets in new construction now. SAFETY!! Both GFCI's & AFCI's are designed to prevent potential hazards from becoming catastrophic. The GFCI is 'CODE' in places like bathrooms, kitchens, garages, outdoor areas and other locations where damp conditions do or could exist. AFCI's are required for bedroom circuits in new residential construction, including remodels and basement finishes presently. Future editions of the NEC will probably expand coverage to more than bedroom circuits. Both AFCIs and GFCIs are important safety devices even though they have different functions. AFCIs are designed to identify fire hazards; GFCIs detect and prevent shock hazards. Seriously consider the upgrade. It could save a life . "T"


----------



## moneygetter1

8) Oh, BTW, asking questions when unsure of a subject can never be considered 'stupid'. If you choose to try & install the outlet yourself this might help http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_ ... d=35720244 . At minium, please try one of these http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/pr ... rd&L1=Cord "T"


----------



## Dego510

Thanks everyone. I will be installing a GFCI outlet. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## boredatwork

KaiserSousay said:


> they do not shut off for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly true..if you put a gfci recepticle on a line that has a gf breaker, it will "pop" at any time, without reason..
> You say you have a new recepticle, why not get a junction box and some wire and make your own ground fault extension cord. You could plug your power strip into it.
Click to expand...

Usually you use one or the other, and GFCI breakers are not as commonly used.

Even then I am still skeptical about a GFCI device tripping for no reason. I do not have a lot of experience with them but I am familiar with how they work. They only trip when there is a current imbalance between supply and return, meaning there some kind of short. Of course this ignores the possibility of a faulty device.

Also, since GFCI devices are hierarchical, it would be easy to have a short downstream without realizing it, not making the connection and thinking that it tripped for no reason. And they are especially finicky near water. Although that is the whole point.

My take on GFCI is that yes you risk all of your power being shut off, but at the same time, outside of device failure, there has to be something that causes the device to trip. If the GFCI device wasn't there then instead of the risk being power lost, it could be fire or shock. Again, neither scenario is a good one, but only one of them is safe.


----------



## acrosstic

Risking the power shuoff is worth it. I just use a power strip and have never had a problem, but if I have ample opportunity I may install one at my new house.

If your equipment shuts off, you'll notice unless you are on vacation. So, plus it into a regular outlet when you go on vacation or have a fish sitter.


----------



## Renthorin

Lowes sells a nice mini extension cord with a built in GFI and 3 outlets. I have two of them running and am still alive


----------

